# Average cost to design to tee. Looking for someone!



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello ! My name is Ashley. I currently design and make my own tees using vinyl. I would like to outsource a few designs to get screen printed. I can do basic designs BUT I am looking for some help to design some designs that are vibrant and well more than I know or my software will allow. I am unsure of how much the average price to design is. I would like to find someone who can design and possibly print. Any help is appreciated. Thank you !!!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I can help if you want.. just email me a design and ill break down the pricing for you. jeff @ ndesigns.net


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

kriscad said:


> I can help if you want.. just email me a design and ill break down the pricing for you. jeff @ ndesigns.net


I have an idea of what I want. I need to work out whole design but I want to add more and I am unsure of how to with my vinyl software. I do not think it is capable. I have some designs that I could show you that I would like similar BUT I want a new fresh vibrant wow pop factor to the design. I guess what I am saying is that I will need your ideas..LOL


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Sure... lol Send an example and ill help ya.


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

kriscad said:


> Sure... lol Send an example and ill help ya.


I sent you an email


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

I am into extremely intricate designs. My last Hooded sweat shirt contained 14 different colors in vinyl. 11 different colors in glitter , a skin tone, glow in the dark and a metallic. If you would like assistance email me ... mrfixitbhr @ gmail . com or message me for number ... Here is that design ....


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Feel free to email me through my site: Freelance Fridge- Illustrations & Concept Artwork Services and I can email you my rough pricing sheet, to give you an idea of what to expect in design pricing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a minute out of your schedule and drop by www.art4tees.com and see some of my past art.. I get up in the morning hoping to help someone get the art and designs they need for a price they can afford.. email me at [email protected] and let's get this show on the road.. By the way Rev Boy James is awful tough competition but either of this can help you out and make you and your customers HAPPY!!!
dlac


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

He just did work for us great job


----------

